# Bluetooth/WLAN =&gt; Cinch



## Worrel (13. August 2013)

Hallo.

Ich bräuchte ein Gerät, welches von einem Tablet via WLAN/Bluetooth in Winamp (oder iTunes) abgespielte Musik in meinen Receiver (mit Cinch Eingängen) befördert.

Scheinbar sowas wie das hier:
http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-schnurloser-Musikadapter-Bluetooth-Audiogeräte/dp/B004ZH0RSY/

Fragen: 
- was ist für ein solches Vorhaben besser? WLAN oder Bluetooth?
- Ist das Logitech Teil empfehlenswert?
- welche Alternativen gibt es?

Bonusfrage:
Ich will später mal 2 Wände weiter weitere Lautsprecher aufstellen - welche Technik / Hardware ist dafür optimal?


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2013)

Also, ich finde Bluetooth besser, da das in Sachen Audio wg. Handy&co schon weit verbreitet ist und nicht NOCH ein Gerät ins WLAN "reinmuss" und dort verwaltet werden muss. Bluetooth hat schon Standards integriert, die Audio übertragen. Per WLAN bist Du ggf. auf eine Software angewiesen, die dann vlt auf dem Tablet gar nicht läuft, oder aber Du greifst über das WLAN-Gerät aufs Tablet zu, musst also irgendwie über das Gerät was ansteuern (Fernbedienung, ggf. sogar ein LCD, damit Du Menüs usw. sehen kannst)...

Alternativen: 

 1) vlt hat Dein AV-Receiver ja auch LAN und kann darüber Dateien auch lesen und abspielen, dann könntest Du über den die Files vom Tables einfach "lesen", wenn du die Files auf dem Tablet freigibst.   

2) vlt. hat Dein AV-Receiver auch USB, dann wäre es auch ne Alternative, sich einfach nen USB-Stick zu holen und da zumindest die wichtigsten Songs drauf zu laden. Dann musst Du auch das Tablet nicht eingeschaltet haben, nur weil Du Musik hören willst. Ein Stück mit 32GB kostet ca 20-30€. mit 64GB ca 50-60€, und das ist schon ne Menge. Ich hab zB über 200 Alben auf meiner HDD, die Zusammen noch nicht mal 60GB ergeben...  und Tablets haben ja meines Wissen so oder so auch nicht viel mehr Speicher, d.h. wenn die Files auf Dein Tablet passen, dann sicher auch auf nen 32-64GB-Stick ^^



Bonusfrage: Kabel entlang der Fußleisten verlegen, das geht auch unauffällig. Ansonsten hängt es sehr von der Distanz ab, aber am Ende wäre es wohl sogar die beste Wahl, sich dort dann ein aktives Boxenset hinzustellen und dann nach Bedarf das anzuschließen, was man hören will, vlt dann halt auch ein zweites Bluetooth-Audioteil


----------



## Worrel (14. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ... und nicht NOCH ein Gerät ins WLAN "reinmuss" und dort verwaltet werden muss.


Hm? Wo ist das Problem? Dann ist es halt noch ein Wlan Gerät...



> Bluetooth hat schon Standards integriert, die Audio übertragen.


Da hab ich ja noch gar nichtbdran gedacht - wie funktioniert das mit dem Senden? Wird dann quasi ein Soundkartentreiber installiert, an den Winamp die Ausgabe umleitet?



> Per WLAN bist Du ggf. auf eine Software angewiesen, die dann vlt auf dem Tablet gar nicht läuft, oder aber Du greifst über das WLAN-Gerät aufs Tablet zu, ...


Es ist ein Win 8 (nicht RT) Tablet, Da sollte sich schon was finden lassen.



> 1) vlt hat Dein AV-Receiver ja auch LAN / USB, dann wäre es auch ne Alternative, sich einfach nen USB-Stick zu holen und da zumindest die wichtigsten Songs drauf zu laden. Dann musst Du auch das Tablet nicht eingeschaltet haben, nur weil Du Musik hören willst. Ein Stück mit 32GB kostet ca 20-30€. mit 64GB ca 50-60€, und das ist schon ne Menge. Ich hab zB über 200 Alben auf meiner HDD, die Zusammen noch nicht mal 60GB ergeben...  und Tablets haben ja meines Wissen so oder so auch nicht viel mehr Speicher, d.h. wenn die Files auf Dein Tablet passen, dann sicher auch auf nen 32-64GB-Stick ^^


äh ... nein. 

Der Receiver hat keine derartigen Anschlüsse.
Es geht nicht um die wichtigsten Titel, sondern um die komplette MP3 Sammlung.
Diese befindet sich im (W)LAN, genauer gesagt auf einer USB Festplatte an meiner Fritzbox.
Meine MP3 Sammlung ist momentan knapp 200 GB groß (1500+ "Alben" btw).
Das Tablet ist als Fullscreen Musik Steuerung gedacht (was ich dann ggfalls in den anderen Raum mitnehmen kann)



> Ansonsten hängt es sehr von der Distanz ab, ...


max 10m.

Danke für deine Antwort.


----------



## Rabowke (14. August 2013)

Was genau willst du machen?

Das klingt so, als ob du die Signale "drahtlos" einfach nur über deine Anlage ausgeben willst?

Ich hab das ganze mit einem Raspberry Pi gelöst. RaspBMC ( XBMC Variante ) installiert und nutze den integrierten Airplay-Server. Funktioniert mit meinem iPad sehr gut, Musik, Videos und auch Youtube werden fast ohne Verzögerung ausgegeben.

Die Alben befinden sich bei mir auf einem Linux Server zu Hause, natürlich erreichbar im LAN. XBMC ist über HDMI mit dem Receiver verbunden und die Steuerung von XBMC übernimmt bei mir eine App, kostenlos: https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/official-xbmc-remote/id520480364?mt=8

Da du ein Windows 8 Phablet (  ) besitzt, es gibt mMn hier spezielle Airplay-Clients ... z.B.: AirPlay: Shairport4w Running On Windows 8 | miApple.me

Das tolle an XBMC ist halt die Formatvielfalt, selbst .flac werden auf der vermeidlich schwachen Hardware eines Pi ohne Verzögerung / Ruckeln ausgegeben. 

Edit: Hmm, das oben ist doch ein Server. Was theoretisch nativ gehen müsste, dass iTunes den RaspBMC als AirPlay Server automatisch erkennt und die Musik darüber ausgibt, d.h. du müsstest auf deinem Tablet wirklich nur iTunes haben.

Edit2: keine HDMI Eingänge? Dann müsstest du wohl den Umweg mit folgendem Kabel nehmen: http://www.amazon.de/Hama-Adapter-Klinkenstecker-Stereo-Cinch-Kupplung/dp/B00006J4F6

Selbst noch nicht getestet, aber gg. Stereo Output dürfte bei der Lösung nichts sprechen.


----------



## Worrel (14. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das klingt so, als ob du die Signale "drahtlos" einfach nur über deine Anlage ausgeben willst?


Exakt.



> Ich hab das ganze mit einem Raspberry Pi gelöst. RaspBMC ( XBMC Variante ) installiert und nutze den integrierten Airplay-Server.


Wäre ein Raspberry für mein Setup nicht ein Overkill? Ich will ja ausschliesslich MP3 Sound (320er) durch die Gegend pusten und in einen Cinch Eingang jagen.(Nein, kein HDMI vorhanden)



> Funktioniert mit meinem iPad sehr gut, Musik, Videos und auch Youtube werden fast ohne Verzögerung ausgegeben.


Verzögerung ist mir egal - Hauptsache ununterbrochen.



> Die Alben befinden sich bei mir auf einem Linux Server zu Hause, natürlich erreichbar im LAN. XBMC ist über HDMI mit dem Receiver verbunden und die Steuerung von XBMC übernimmt bei mir eine App,


Über eine App könnte ich die MP3s auch über den Fritz Media Server über mein Smartphone hören.
Ich will das aber über mein Tablet steuern.



> Da du ein Windows 8 Phablet (  ) besitzt,


Nope. Ein Phablet ist keine 10 " groß - bzw: das Telefonieren sähe damit tatsächlich _noch_ bescheuerter aus.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Das tolle an XBMC ist halt die Formatvielfalt, selbst .flac werden auf der vermeidlich schwachen Hardware eines Pi ohne Verzögerung / Ruckeln ausgegeben.


Aus Gründen der Kompatibilität habe ich allerdings nur MP3s, Flac Funktionalität muß also nicht gegeben sein.



> Was theoretisch nativ gehen müsste, dass iTunes den RaspBMC als AirPlay Server automatisch erkennt und die Musik darüber ausgibt, d.h. du müsstest auf deinem Tablet wirklich nur iTunes haben.


 Auf Bildern des Raspberry sehe ich immer nur die Platine. Gibt's das Netzteil und ein Gehäuse gratis dazu oder muß man das extra kaufen?

btw: momentan tendiere ich hierzu:
Harman Kardon BTA 10 Bluetooth Empfänger schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2013)

Was spricht denn gegen das Logitech?


----------



## Rabowke (14. August 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Auf Bildern des Raspberry sehe ich immer nur die Platine. Gibt's das Netzteil und ein Gehäuse gratis dazu oder muß man das extra kaufen?


Natürlich nicht ... also ein komplettes Paket, bestehend aus Raspberry, SD Karte, WLAN Dongle & Gehäuse dürfte um die 50-60 EUR kosten, wird halt günstigerwenn du z.B. kein WLAN Dongle benötigst weil LAN anliegt bzw. du genug SD Karten hast. 

Overkill hin oder her ... der Rasp bietet halt mehr, z.B. streamt der auch ohne Probleme 1080p Material und halt .flac ... vllt. haste bald nicht nur 320kbit MP3s?


----------



## Worrel (14. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen das Logitech?


da heißt es bei den schlechten Rezensionen öfters mal, daß der Klang nicht so gut wäre.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Overkill hin oder her ... der Rasp bietet halt mehr, z.B. streamt der auch ohne Probleme 1080p Material und halt .flac ... vllt. haste bald nicht nur 320kbit MP3s?


Das macht bei mir keinen Sinn - hier gibt's nur den einen Monitor für Film und Spiel.

Abgesehen davon hab ich alles Film Material als BluRay/DVD und nur ~10 Film Dateien auf dem Rechner - also nein, es geht wirklich ausschliesslich um 320er MP3s.


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2013)

Hörst Du denn nen Unterschied zwischen 128, 256 und 320 kbps bei MP3 ? Wenn ja, dann ist kabellos ganz allgemein vlt doch nicht das Wahre, da beim komprimieren für den Datenversand an sich immer etwas verloren geht.

Außer Du würdest halt ein Gerät nehmen, dass sich die Dateien per LAN/WLAN von Deiner Platte holt und dann per Kabel an den Receiver weiterleitet. Aber da Du es ja über das Tablet machen willst, geht das halt nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (15. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Außer Du würdest halt ein Gerät nehmen, dass sich die Dateien per LAN/WLAN von Deiner Platte holt und dann per Kabel an den Receiver weiterleitet. Aber da Du es ja über das Tablet machen willst, geht das halt nicht.


 Natürlich geht es ... mit dem Raspberry Pi!  

Die Daten sind doch im Netzwerk durch die fritz!box freigegeben, d.h. iTunes kann diese Freigaben nutzen und, als Beispiel, über AirPlay ausgeben. 

Mit dieser Lösung hast du sicherlich keinen Verlust ... aber ich frag mich, warum sich Worrel so gg. den Pi sträubt? Günstiger kann man doch einen Mediaplayer nicht realisieren.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Natürlich geht es ... mit dem Raspberry Pi!


 nein, was ich meinte war: er will es ja mit seinem Tablet machen, und dann gibt es kein separates Gerät, welches selber per LAN auf die Dateien zugreift und direkt am Receiver angeschlossen ist - zumindest kenne ich da nix (erschwingliches), was Du per Tablet nur ansteuerst, aber die eigentlichen Soundfile-Daten holt sich dann das Gerät aus em Netzwerk und decodiert die Files dann selber, so dass der Ton nicht abermals für die Funkübertragung komprimiert werden muss und in vermutlich optimaler Qualität an einen Verstärker abgegeben werden kann. zB moderne AV-Receiver lassen sich oft auch per Android ansteuern und könnten die Daten per (W)LAN selber laden, so einen hat Worrel aber ja nicht.

Oder "steuert" man dieses Raspberry per Tablet? Ich finde da leider auf die Schnelle nur "Module" oder "Gehäuse"; aber keine fertigen Raspberrys, wo ich das mal eben nachlesen könnte.


ach ja: gibt es denn Raspberrys mit Cinch-Audiobuchsen? Das ist ja auch eine Sache, die Worrel braucht - er hat offenbar einen Stereo-Receiver, also Stereo-Verstärker mit Radio, ODER einen sehr alten Surround-Receiver aus Zeiten, in denen es noch kein HDMI gab. *Vlt. nenn mal Deinen Receiver, @Worrel.*


----------



## Rabowke (15. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> nein, was ich meinte war: er will es ja mit seinem Tablet machen, und dann gibt es kein separates Gerät, welches selber per LAN auf die Dateien zugreift und direkt am Receiver angeschlossen ist - zumindest kenne ich da nix (erschwingliches), was Du per Tablet nur ansteuerst, aber die eigentlichen Soundfile-Daten holt sich dann das Gerät aus em Netzwerk und decodiert die Files dann selber, so dass der Ton nicht abermals für die Funkübertragung komprimiert werden muss und in vermutlich optimaler Qualität an einen Verstärker abgegeben werden kann. zB moderne AV-Receiver lassen sich oft auch per Android ansteuern und könnten die Daten per (W)LAN selber laden, so einen hat Worrel aber ja nicht.


Ich hab das schon verstanden wie das Setup von Worrel funktioniert. Er nutzt auf seinem Tablet iTunes bzw. Winamp und will jetzt die Musik auf seiner Anlage ausgeben. Die Musik selbst besorgt sich doch iTunes bzw. Winamp von einem Netzwerkspeicher, Worrel schrieb doch, dass an der fritz!box eine Festplatte angeschlossen ist.

Diese funktioniert als Netzwerklaufwerk.



> Oder "steuert" man dieses Raspberry per Tablet? Ich finde da leider auf die Schnelle nur "Module" oder "Gehäuse"; aber keine fertigen Raspberrys, wo ich das mal eben nachlesen könnte.


 Tut man ... ich steuer mein Raspberry im Wohnzimmer mit meinem iPad. 

So oder so benötigt Worrel halt ein Gerät, was die Signale irgendwie empfängt und an den Receiver ausgibt. 50 EUR für den Raspberry ist nicht teurer als spezielle Lösungen wie die von Logitech, vorallem dank AirPlay mit einem "einheitlichen" Standard. Denn es gibt z.B. bereits Boxen die über Airplay direkt ansteuerbar sind.



> ach ja: gibt es denn Raspberrys mit Cinch-Audiobuchsen? Das ist ja auch eine Sache, die Worrel braucht - er hat offenbar einen Stereo-Receiver, also Stereo-Verstärker mit Radio, ODER einen sehr alten Surround-Receiver aus Zeiten, in denen es noch kein HDMI gab. *Vlt. nenn mal Deinen Receiver, @Worrel.*


 Hab ich doch oben gepostet ... du bräuchtest halt so ein Adapterkabel, da der Raspberry nur auf zwei Arten ausgibt:

* HDMI
* Audio Out


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab das schon verstanden wie das Setup von Worrel funktioniert. Er nutzt auf seinem Tablet iTunes bzw. Winamp und will jetzt die Musik auf seiner Anlage ausgeben. Die Musik selbst besorgt sich doch iTunes bzw. Winamp von einem Netzwerkspeicher, Worrel schrieb doch, dass an der fritz!box eine Festplatte angeschlossen ist.
> 
> Diese funktioniert als Netzwerklaufwerk.


 ja, aber es geht darum, dass die Musik ja DANN noch per Bluetooth vom Tablet zur Anlage geht, dafür muss die erneut komprimiert werden - das ist idR ein Qualitätsverlust. Wäre das Gerät, welches die MP3 von der Platte liest, direkt per Kabel mit dem Receiver verbunden, müssten die Daten nicht erneut komprimiert werden.

Wenn das mit dem Raspberry geht, das man es per Tablet "fernbedient", und die MP3s nimmt sich das raspberry von der Netzwerkplatte OHNE dass die zuerst zum Tablet gehen, wäre das natürlich ne gute Wahl.


----------



## Worrel (15. August 2013)

Receiver: Harman / Kardon HK3250 (Manual)
Wurde noch mit DM bezahlt und hat als Eingänge nur Antenne, Cinch und Vorverstärkt (auch Cinch).



Herbboy schrieb:


> Hörst Du denn nen Unterschied zwischen 128, 256 und 320 kbps bei MP3 ?


Ich höre einen Unterschied zwischen 128 und 192. Darüber könnten gehörte Unterschiede reine Einbildung sein.

Zu bedenken ist auch, daß Geräte, die den MP3 Codec lizensiert haben, diesen auch unkomprimiert über Bluetooth übertragen, während die billigen Geräte auf die Lizenzgebühren verzichten und dort nur SBC integriert ist.

Auch ein Grund, warum mir das H/K Gerät auf Amazon ins Auge sticht: weil dort - auch wenn es nirgends _genau _erklärt wird - mit der TrueStream™ Technologie geworben wird, welche die volle Bandbreite nutzen und besser klingen soll.



Rabowke schrieb:


> ... aber ich frag mich, warum sich Worrel so gg. den Pi sträubt? Günstiger kann man doch einen Mediaplayer nicht realisieren.


?
Die Logitech Lösung kostet 26€, die Philips Variante 36€ und ein Raspberry 50-60€ ... erst mit dem H/K Teil kommt man in eine ähnliche Preiskategorie.


Bonusüberlegung: Das Logitech / Philips / H/K Gerät könnte ich kurzerhand mit ins Nebenzimmer nehmen und dort anstöpseln oder gar nach draussen mitnehmen (wenn das WLAN so weit reicht) - das Raspberry braucht doch immer ein LAN Kabel - oder?


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bonusüberlegung: Das Logitech / Philips / H/K Gerät könnte ich kurzerhand mit ins Nebenzimmer nehmen und dort anstöpseln oder gar nach draussen mitnehmen (wenn das WLAN so weit reicht)


 und es dann an ein kleines Boxenset anschließen, oder per Kopfhörer hören? Jo, das ginge. Wobei das Ding auch Strom braucht, d.h. da muss auch ne Steckdose parat sein.


----------



## Rabowke (16. August 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Bonusüberlegung: Das Logitech / Philips / H/K Gerät könnte ich kurzerhand mit ins Nebenzimmer nehmen und dort anstöpseln oder gar nach draussen mitnehmen (wenn das WLAN so weit reicht) - das Raspberry braucht doch immer ein LAN Kabel - oder?


 Okay, ich hatte den reinen Dollarpreis vom Pi im Kopf, der beträgt nämlich 35$, ist aber ohne Steuern und natürlich Zoll / Versand in Deutschland.

Ich hab den Pi mit folgenden Komponenten gekauft:

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*Lieferung voraussichtlich: *13. April 2013                                                 [/SIZE][/FONT]                                                                                                                                                           
                                        [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*1*[/SIZE][/FONT]    [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]   *"TEK-BERRY Gehäuse für Raspberry Pi weiß"*
     Elektronik;       EUR 8,99
        Auf Lager.
      Verkauf durch: ElevenFirst Ltd.    [/SIZE][/FONT]                                                                                                                                                                  
                                        [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*1*[/SIZE][/FONT]    [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]   *"RASPBERRY PI (MODELL B, REV 2.0, 512MB)"*
     Elektronik;       EUR 42,95
        Auf Lager.
      Verkauf durch: BetterShopping.eu    [/SIZE][/FONT]                                                                                                                                                                  
                                        [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*1*[/SIZE][/FONT]    [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]   *"Steckernetzteil Micro-USB 5V 1200mA für Raspberry Pi"*
     Elektronik;       EUR 12,49
        Auf Lager.
      Verkauf durch: rowa-electronics    [/SIZE][/FONT]                                                                                                                                                                  
                                        [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*1*[/SIZE][/FONT]    [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]   *"AmazonBasics Hochgeschwindigkeits-HDMI-Kabel (Ethernet, 3D und Audio-Return) 0,9 m"*
     Elektronik;       EUR 5,99
        Auf Lager.
      Verkauf durch: Amazon EU S.a.r.L.    [/SIZE][/FONT]                                                                                                                                                                  
                                        [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*1*[/SIZE][/FONT]    [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]   *"EDIMAX EW-7811UN Wireless USB Adapter, 150 Mbit/s, IEEE802.11b/g/n"*
     Personal Computers;       EUR 11,18
        Auf Lager.
      Verkauf durch: lets-sell!    [/SIZE][/FONT]                                                                                                                                                                  
                                        [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]*1*[/SIZE][/FONT]    [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]   *"Transcend Extreme-Speed SDHC 16GB Class 10 Speicherkarte (bis 20MB/s Lesen) [Amazon Frustfreie Verpackung]"*
     Personal Computers;       EUR 12,51
        Auf Lager.
      Verkauf durch: Amazon EU S.a.r.L.    [/SIZE][/FONT]

Wenn man davon bereits einige Dinge hat, wie eine SD Karte, wie ein Mini-USB Adapter wird das natürlich alles günstiger, selbst das Gehäuse ist eher ein Gimmick, hat der Pi keine beweglichen Teile. Selbst den Pi gibt es in einer kleineren Ausführung mit IMO nur 256 MB RAM und einem USB Anschluss ... diese Ausführung ist dann logischerweise nochmal günstiger.

Ein LAN Anschluss ist eben nicht zwingend erforderlich, sondern mit dem oben verlinkten USB WLAN Adapter ist auch ein reiner WLAN Betrieb möglich. 

Das ist so ein Ministuppel, der kaum aus dem Gehäuse rausschaut ... da schaut die SD Karte aus dem Pi deutlich mehr hervor! 

D.h. es befinden sich bei dir alle Geräte in einem Netzwerk: die fritz!box als Netzwerkspeicher, der Pi am Receiver und dein Tablet. Es gibt eigentlich kein Bedarf den Pi zu verstellen, was ggf. ein Vorteil gg.über BT ist, denn solange dein Tablet im WLAN ist, kannst du zur Anlage streamen.


----------



## Worrel (17. August 2013)

Jetzt mal angenommen, ich würde mir ein Raspberry Pi holen und damitvon der Netzwerkplatte MP3s abspielen und über den Audio Ausgang abspielen:

Kann ich dann das Tablet zur Steuerung verwenden?
Mit welchem Programm?
Kann das auch scrobbeln? 

btw: für Nebenraum/draussen kann ich ja auch entsprechende Lautsprecher direkt ans Tablet anschliessen - da macht ein zusätzliches Teil dazwischen nicht viel Sinn. Die Drahtlos Verknüpfung ist wesentlich sinnvoller da, wo es normalerweise rumsteht, weil ich es täglich für die Bahnfahrt mitnehme und daher auch täglich aus- und anstöpsele.


----------



## Rabowke (18. August 2013)

Vllt. mal zur Verständnisfrage, wobei ich das weiter oben eigentlich schon erklärt habe:

Es gibt *zwei* Möglichkeiten den Pi zu steuern:

1. Möglichkeit ist die Verwendung von XBMC Pi. XBMC kannst du mit den von mir oben verlinkten Apps steuern. D.h. du siehst in der App die Cover, Playlist etc. ... die Verwaltung deiner Musik funktioniert bei der Lösung aber über das XBMC. Für XBMC gibt es wiederum viele AddOns wie spotify, last.fm etc.pp. ... im Grunde alles. Spotify funktioniert aber nur mit einem Premium-Account.

2. Möglichkeit ist die Verwendung wie z.B. iTunes. iTunes erkennt das XBMC als Airplay Server und gibt die Musik einfach darüber aus, der XBMC leitet den Sound logischerweise an die Boxen weiter. Verwaltung deiner Musik funktioniert dann mit iTunes. Aus der Apple FAQ: Wenn Sie iTunes 10 oder neuer auf Ihrem Mac oder PC öffnen, wird im  iTunes-Fenster in der Ecke rechts unten eine AirPlay-Taste angezeigt.  Per Mausklick auf die AirPlay-Taste können Sie steuern, wo Sie Ihre  Inhalte streamen möchten.

Für dich macht wohl Variante 2 mehr Sinn, weil du ja eh iTunes nutzt um deine Medien zu verwalten etc. ... so hab ich jedenfalls dein Hinweis oben ( iTunes oder Winamp ) verstanden. Variante 2 hat auch den Vorteil, dass du von dem Pi eigentlich nicht viel siehst ... dieser erscheint in deinem Netzwerk einfach als Airplay Gerät, das war's.

Hier mal ein Screenshot von iTunes 11, darum ist der Button oben!, wenn er ein Airplay Gerät im Netzwerk findet:
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/164927/iTunes%20-%20Pi.jpg


----------



## Worrel (18. August 2013)

Konzeptklärung:
Es stimmt, weiter oben habe ich ein anderes Konzept beschrieben, aber momentan interessiert mich die Machbarkeit des folgenden:

Win8 Tablet steuert Raspberry via WLAN
Raspberry zieht sich MP3s über Netzwerkkabel von Fritzbox USB HD
Raspberry gibt Audio via Miniklinke auf Cinch Kabel an den Receiver

und die Frage ist halt, womit ich von Win8 aus Zugriff auf XBMC haben würde.



Rabowke schrieb:


> 1. Möglichkeit ist die Verwendung von XBMC Pi. XBMC kannst du mit den von mir oben verlinkten Apps steuern.


Die App ist nur für iPods und iPads. iTunes ist kein App Player und daher kann ich die App nicht in Win8 nutzen.

Shairport4w ist, wie du schon angemerkt hast, ein Server, sprich: die Dateien würden über das Tablet abgespielt und nicht über den Raspberry.



> 2. Möglichkeit ist die Verwendung wie z.B. iTunes. ... Verwaltung deiner Musik funktioniert dann mit iTunes...
> 
> Für dich macht wohl Variante 2 mehr Sinn, weil du ja eh iTunes nutzt um deine Medien zu verwalten etc. ...


Nun, ganz so einfach ist es nicht:

Ich habe einen Desktop Rechner und ein Tablet.
Auf dem Desktop ziehe ich alles in das dort installierte iTunes, welches auch automatisch alle Ordner verwaltet.
Von dort werden sämtliche Dateien auf die FritzBox HD synchronisiert.
Lustigerweise werden von der Fritzbox nicht alle Sonderzeichen, die unter NTFS möglich sind, unterstützt, so daß zB eine Datei im Original iTunes Ordner mit dem Namen "∆.mp3" umbenannt wird in "_.mp3".
Egal, jedenfalls ist der Mp3 Ordner auf der FritzBox HD keine iTunes Mediathek, sondern nur eine Kopie der Daten des iTunes Musik Ordners.
Dadurch ist die Mediathek des Tablets eine andere als die meines Hauptrechners.

Was letztendlich egal ist, wie mir beim Schreiben dieser Zeilen auffällt ...


----------



## Rabowke (18. August 2013)

Du hast Recht, die Erwähnung der Apps für iOS kam bevor ich wusste, das du ein Windows 8 Tablet hast. 

Allerdings gibt es doch im MS Markt div. Apps für XBMC, Google und es kamen folgende Apps: 

XBMC Remote +-App f
XBMC Remote-App f
XBMCCommander-App f
[...]

Mit diesen steuerst du halt XBMC auf dem Pi, quasi eine vergrößerte Fernbedienung. Die Machbarkeit, die du erfragst, entspricht ungefähr meinem Setup zu Hause, außer das ich halt ein iPad habe und den Pi als kompletten Mediacenter nutze.


----------



## Worrel (4. Oktober 2013)

Hmpf.
Nun hab ich mir einen Raspberry zugelegt - mit dem ganzen Zubehör an Kabeln, Netzteil, Adapter, Speicherkarte ... 

Abgesehen davon, daß ich nicht mal eine Tastatur daran angeschlossen kriege, weil PS/2 Tastaturen wohl zuviel Strom ziehen, ist der Sound ... suboptimal. Dazu kommt als KO Schläger dann noch, daß zwischen den Stücken immer ~ 2 Sekunden Pause ist - egal ob Live Konzert oder nicht. 
Zumal die Oberfläche sich auch nicht wirklich flüssig steuern lässt und man viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt ist, mit der Maus genau zu zielen, weil sich die Geschwindigkeit völlig unintuitiv ändert ... (Elec-irgendwas als OS).


Also zurück zu Plan A: Tablet saugt MP3s von der Fritz WLAN HD und pustet die dann via Bluetooth/WLan an einen Bluetooth Empfänger, der dann mit Cinch an meinem Receiver hängt.


----------

